# Equipment question



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm new to snowboarding and I"m wanting to pick up my own gear. (boots, bindings, board) But I'm wanting to wait for the big end of season clearance's and closeout's. Can you all enlighten me as to what time of year everything starts going on the "final" sales?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nsane1 said:


> I'm new to snowboarding and I"m wanting to pick up my own gear. (boots, bindings, board) But I'm wanting to wait for the big end of season clearance's and closeout's. Can you all enlighten me as to what time of year everything starts going on the "final" sales?


They should be starting any day now. The problem is that as the season rolls on, the discounts get better, but the inventory/selection gets worse. It's like those dutch auctions where the price goes down at a predictable rate, and as soon as someone is willing to pay the price the item's gone.

If you're not very picky and are just looking for some beginner gear at a great price, I bought my first stuff at the end of Feb/09 for about 40% of retail total. But other than the Ride boots, it was all less-popular brand stuff.


----------

